# Elite Synergy Xtreme, Exterem XL & Fire PICTURES



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

not sure if anyone posted these yet.. but,, here they are

SYNERGY XTREME 










XTREME XL









FIRE


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Those look great. What happened to the string suppressor that Elite was selling...the one that kind of looks like the Saunders string tamer? I've got one on my bow and it works great. Do they have two versions?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

goldtip22 said:


> Those look great. What happened to the string suppressor that Elite was selling...the one that kind of looks like the Saunders string tamer? I've got one on my bow and it works great. Do they have two versions?


Yes.. from what i've been told, they will continue to produce the original version also


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Did anyone notice the Synergy Xtreme does NOT have the bow jax hush kit on it??? The hush kit is sold seperately if you want it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

That Fire Is awesome looking.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

I need specs on that fire, cuse that is some fire!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Luckiduc13 said:


> I need specs on that fire, cuse that is some fire!


All i have on it so far..


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

synergy extreme looks awesome


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Here are the rest of the specs.. 



















and the Extreme XL with FIRE cams


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

So the Fire is a baby bow???!!! I thought it was supposed to be the Envy replacement???


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Those are some sweet looking shooters. I wasn't looking at upgrading my E-500 but may have to look seriously at the Synergy Extreme. The Fire looks good too but I want a 70 lbs draw. Way to go Elite!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Archer 117 said:


> synergy extreme looks awesome


Sure does! I cant wait to shoot one......JACKKKKKKKKKKK - ROGERRRRRRRRRRR where are you? :tongue:


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Luckiduc13 said:


> So the Fire is a baby bow???!!! I thought it was supposed to be the Envy replacement???


The FIRE is the replacement for the ICE.. the Envy replacement has not been announced yet


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it's the ice replacement.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yea I didnt think of that. Where did you get the info, JUST 1 MORE?


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

Luckiduc13 said:


> So the Fire is a baby bow???!!! I thought it was supposed to be the Envy replacement???


The Fire and Ice are short draw bows. They advertise them as womens bows though.  I've got an Ice and it ain't no baby that's for sure. That bow is a real performer for us guys who are draw length impaired! Specs for the Fire look about the same as the Ice.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I am looking at the specs of the XL with the fire cams.. The let off is less but the speeds are no different.. Why then would you want this?


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

I apologize Soumi, Thats a heck of a bow for the guys with a short draw. Im just one of the freaks who is wanting 350+fps and cant stand the wait. Sorry if I'm a little antsy.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

It kind of looks like they're going back to more of a smaller dually type cam...similar to the Patriot dually.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

Luckiduc13 said:


> Yea I didnt think of that. Where did you get the info, JUST 1 MORE?


I'm a dealer.. they sent the info to the dealers late last night


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

whats the price on the fire?


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

are they available in left hand?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

mtboho said:


> are they available in left hand?


Not yet.. and it will probably be a little while before they are


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Just 1 More is just the guy to deal with too! He got my Aigil into my hands in record time!!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*sales*

Does elite do sales from the factory. I dont have a dealer around and am interested in the XL.


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

*pricing?*

Have they set the pricing for their new bows yet?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

apoch88 said:


> Have they set the pricing for their new bows yet?


yes


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

*Just 1 More*

You need to make a field trip up to St. Augustine with those new bows!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Kind of funny how the Elite posts get moved here but others stay in the General Forum........I am starting to believe what that fella told me about them

Anyone near me have an Extreme and/or an Aigil I can shoot?


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do we have a dirty MOD???? =o) just joking!


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

I really like the looks of the riser on the fire, I wish they would have done something like that on the extreme's. The xl is nice, but it's just an energy with new cams. I hope the new cam system is smoother, I have a extreme on order.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Why didn't Elite come out with them before my purchase of a HCA? Now I gotta have a backup bow!!!:tongue:

Are those cams round wheels or binary cams?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

x-shocker said:


> Why didn't Elite come out with them before my purchase of a HCA? Now I gotta have a backup bow!!!:tongue:
> 
> Are those cams round wheels or binary cams?


roundish binary wheel/cams with a module that you can't see in the pictures


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

do they make anything with less letoff????????


not knocking them just curious...........


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

LHpuncher said:


> do they make anything with less letoff????????
> 
> 
> not knocking them just curious...........


80% is not enough???


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You can adjust the letoff with the draw stop.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

hey Just 1 More :

any idea why Elite changed the Limb-Pocket design ??? 

lower wt./ better quality ???


personally I like the Synergy/Envy pockets myself


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*slightly different angle of E-XL and lightened some....*


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

HC Archery said:


> *slightly different angle of E-XL and lightened some....*


HC, do you have a pic of the Extreme like that?


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Sweet...............


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

According to these draw weight/length cam charts on here, their advertised speeds are based upon a 32" draw? That's kinda misleading. 

I thought this Extreme XL was going to smoke everything in that 36" ATA and 7-1/2" brace height class, but it's not much faster than Hoyt's Katera XL and it's actually a tad slower than Bowtech's 101st Airborne. 

hmm........

Can't wait to shoot these bows though!:tongue:


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Scottie said:


> According to these draw weight/length cam charts on here, their advertised speeds are based upon a 32" draw? That's kinda misleading.
> 
> I thought this Extreme XL was going to smoke everything in that 36" ATA and 7-1/2" brace height class, but it's not much faster than Hoyt's Katera XL and it's actually a tad slower than Bowtech's 101st Airborne.
> 
> ...


They don't base the speed at 32", but they give the speed out to 32" which is kind of nice. They are going to base the speed off of the 30" draw, just like everyone else does. I would imagine it will be a good 10fps faster than the Katera xl, and it has a higher brace height. It will probably be a bit slower than the 101st with speed mods, but with smooth they will be very close. Although, If I go with a longer axle to axle bow it will be the 101st, it is a bit better looking bow if you ask me.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

I want one.....BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


TEXAS


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

They are better looking than the new bowtechs...:tongue:


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

I just ordered the Fire with a black riser and G1 camo limbs:wink:
Anyone want to buy an 07 Ally?


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

KDS said:


> I just ordered the Fire with a black riser and G1 camo limbs:wink:
> Anyone want to buy an 07 Ally?


So did I, same exact bow...60lb limbs, 28inch draw....


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

unassuming said:


> So did I, same exact bow...60lb limbs, 28inch draw....


Sweeeeeetttttt!!!! I already miss my Ice

Do you know if the have cut-outs for mounting 2 pc. quivers on the Fire? I know they do on the synergy's.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I am not sure, I was going to with the extreme, but really like the risor of the fire and it is also 1 fps faster at my set up....not that it really matters...just looks like a pretty cool bow. I wonder how long it will take to arrive...


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*extreme xl*

does the xl have the holes to mount a 2pc quiver?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> HC, do you have a pic of the Extreme like that?


*Here are two...... *


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*For whatever reason.... this one does not have quiet kit on it (bow Jax, etc.).......*


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

Awsome!, Hopefully my extreme xl in G1 camo gets here in about 4 weeks! I also ordered it with the fire cams, and the limb pockets dipped. Hopefully it will rock! Hey LH Puncher, you can check them out at Fury X Archery!


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Cant wait to get my XL AT edition. Thanks for the pics. That is the first I seen of the Xl that I already had on order.


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

:RockOn::59::77::***::clap:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Need to come out with lefties....not make us wait.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Very sleek. Good job Elite.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

man they look awesome i wish they would get a dealer in ND


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Archery-Addiction said:


> They don't base the speed at 32", but they give the speed out to 32" which is kind of nice. They are going to base the speed off of the 30" draw, just like everyone else does. I would imagine it will be a good 10fps faster than the Katera xl, and it has a higher brace height. It will probably be a bit slower than the 101st with speed mods, but with smooth they will be very close. Although, If I go with a longer axle to axle bow it will be the 101st, it is a bit better looking bow if you ask me.


*
What's the brace height on the Synergy XL*? At 30" Draw, they list the IBO of 320-330. I'm assuming that means 320 smooth, 330 fast mods.

The Katera XL is 7-1/2 brace with an IBO of 320.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

8 inch brace...


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

How much difference doe's the hush kit make? Cause I tell you I think the bow looks much cleaner and better without it.


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*Fission Archery*

Hey just wanted to let you guys know Fission Archery in Erie,MI is an Elite dealer and we have some good prices on the new bows.WE will be into our new facility and open by January 1st.For now we do have and can get the new bows.Pm me for prices.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

so does the Fire still come in pink like the Ice? New colors etc?


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

unassuming said:


> 8 inch brace...


Wow. I did not know it was that much.
Someone, or should I say, some "oneoone", just moved up the list.

What strings are they using this year?


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

nealy strings....


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Just 1 More said:


> 80% is not enough???


I was thinking more like 65% or 70%


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Scottie said:


> *
> What's the brace height on the Synergy XL*? At 30" Draw, they list the IBO of 320-330. I'm assuming that means 320 smooth, 330 fast mods.
> 
> The Katera XL is 7-1/2 brace with an IBO of 320.


They have not had speed or smooth mods for a while now, the 320-330 is the range that the bow should hit. Not every bow that comes off the line is going to hit the exact same speed, so the give a range of speeds that it will land in. One could come off at 321 and the next could be 328.


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

what are the ata and brace heights?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Archery-Addiction said:


> I really like the looks of the riser on the fire, I wish they would have done something like that on the extreme's. The xl is nice, but it's just an energy with new cams. I hope the new cam system is smoother, I have a extreme on order.


I always knew down deep you wanted to be an Elite'est.I have a feeling Savage will soon be loosing some more customers as well.You will not be dis-appointed.I ordered an Extreme and got it in last Friday but a good friend of mine just had to have it so i let him have it and i will be in Kansas bow hunting in mid November as a return favor.I can't wait to order the new Jealousy that is replacing the Envy.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

unassuming said:


> nealy strings....


Are they any good? The thing I like about my Ally is it's the first new bow I've bought where I didn't want to put custom strings on it right away.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

The are supposed to be great strings. He was partners with WC and then went off on his own...


----------



## loewermx (Oct 31, 2006)

Where can I get pricing on that Fire? That thing is just SWEET!!!!!!!

I have no dealer close to me.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

Give marzomi a pm on here...he is my dealer and a great guy...just ordered my fire the other day....


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Boonerbrad said:


> I always knew down deep you wanted to be an Elite'est.I have a feeling Savage will soon be loosing some more customers as well.You will not be dis-appointed.I ordered an Extreme and got it in last Friday but a good friend of mine just had to have it so i let him have it and i will be in Kansas bow hunting in mid November as a return favor.I can't wait to order the new Jealousy that is replacing the Envy.


Yeah, my bow is actually in...just got get it! From the sounds of it, should be nice. The jealousy I'm sure will be a great bow, but if it is another $1000 bow it won't be for me. I can't justify spending that much for a few extra fps. Anyway, it's going to be a god year!


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

So are these it for Elite or is there still another speed bow in development as was hinted at the beginning of the month?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, there is another speed bow in the works.....wish I had details on it.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

keeping it on top!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

fissionarchery said:


> Hey just wanted to let you guys know Fission Archery in Erie,MI is an Elite dealer and we have some good prices on the new bows.


*You want to be discreet about promoting sales. 

Elite's rules does mention this. Give them a call about this if you have questions.*


----------



## fissionarchery (Sep 13, 2007)

*dealer*

The post was meant for and directed to the local guys in our area.Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

What's the Extreme's IBO?


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

fissionarchery said:


> The post was meant for and directed to the local guys in our area.Sorry for the confusion.


*I understand. Just gotta be careful with certain Mfg.*


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Elite has played with there site a little. Links go where they should and no more agil home page.


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Fully functional, but all old info...

Does anyone know when the "other" speed bow will be released ?? Or when the dealers and reps will be told all about ??


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

Any idea of the max poundages on these new Elites? I have scanned all the info and it makes no comment about draw weights. I really hope that Xtreme XL will be available in 90 pounds like it's predessors.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Ringtail said:


> Does anyone know when the "other" speed bow will be released ?? Or when the dealers and reps will be told all about it ??


anything on the "release time" on the Envy replacement & is it true Elite has it to be named the "JEALOUSY" ???

hope its still nearly identical in apperance to the Envy... I'd like to see one dressed-up in solid "Black"


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bullzeyex (Jun 5, 2005)

NEED MORE INFORMATION !!!!!!!!:bump:


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

I honestly cant stand the wait, I'll order a 82nd.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

some nice bows im going to take a look at them this year


----------



## boomer650 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I'm a dealer.. they sent the info to the dealers late last night


Where would i get the bow in canada?


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

It Looks Like They Are Working On The New Website!!!!:d


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

yeehaw...about time


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

mathewsk said:


> It Looks Like They Are Working On The New Website!!!!:d


Just saw that as well!!!


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

bet it takes them serveral days.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

*Fire's weight and MSRP?*

What the weight and MSRP for the Fire?

How smooth is it compared to the Ice or Equalizer?


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow 6 days with no update!!!


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

The site best be good, thats all I gotta say.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Yippppeeee Ordered my Synergy Extreme XL in G1 camo tonight and should have it within 2-4 weeks:thumbs_up. That makes number three. I'll definetly have to check out the Envy replacement as well.

TEXAS


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

ELITE FIRE

$759 Camo
$719 AT
$829 Target


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

TEXAS 10PT said:


> Yippppeeee Ordered my Synergy Extreme XL in G1 camo tonight and should have it within 2-4 weeks:thumbs_up. That makes number three. I'll definetly have to check out the Envy replacement as well.
> 
> TEXAS


Cant wait to hear some reviews. I love the way my 07 Synergy shoots. Does anyone know if there will be any dealers in the NY area?


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

x-shocker said:


> Why didn't Elite come out with them before my purchase of a HCA? Now I gotta have a backup bow!!!:tongue:
> 
> Are those cams round wheels or binary cams?



Look like Z3 Hoyt cams to me.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

Big Dan said:


> Look like Z3 Hoyt cams to me.


much faster with longer brace heights...so they must be different:darkbeer:


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope I'm allowed to post this link. It's not 100% fully functional yet, but contains plenty info. Such as the new Synergy XT being a 100 pound bow :wink:

http://www.elitearchery.com/main


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool...


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

100# SynX OMG. Say it falls right in the middle of their IBO range: 335fps with a 500grain arrow. Thats 124ft/lbs of KE. Insane.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Beautiful bows.

Finally a fast bow for long DL.
I just wonder why the XL isn't available up to 100# like it's shorter brother.

Do they think that we knuckledraggers can't pull that much or don't they trust the long riser for more than 80#.:set1_thinking:

DB


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Dugga Boy said:


> Beautiful bows.
> 
> Finally a fast bow for long DL.
> I just wonder why the XL isn't available up to 100# like it's shorter brother.
> ...


I bet Kevin would accommodate your needs Marcus.
Id be glad to ask him if you'd like?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

L-train said:


> I bet Kevin would accommodate your needs Marcus.
> Id be glad to ask him if you'd like?


That would be very appreciated.

BTW, there is no dealer in Germany. Is it possible to order directly?


Thanks
DB


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Dugga Boy said:


> Beautiful bows.
> 
> Finally a fast bow for long DL.
> I just wonder why the XL isn't available up to 100# like it's shorter brother.
> ...


You must hunt Africa..............100lbs would land me in the ER!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Dugga Boy said:


> That would be very appreciated.
> 
> BTW, there is no dealer in Germany. Is it possible to order directly?
> 
> ...


Yes they do sell direct or I could give you contact info for a great dealer, Ill get back to you on the poundage!


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

guess no one knows the target color options???
That red looks sweet just wondered if there were more?


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

BAArcher said:


> You must hunt Africa..............100lbs would land me in the ER!


That's true.
Hunting Africa is my addiction. I'm fine with 90# though.
That will do a good job at 32" DL. 

DB


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

scottland said:


> 100# SynX OMG. Say it falls right in the middle of their IBO range: 335fps with a 500grain arrow. Thats 124ft/lbs of KE. Insane.



Not insane, just fun. I still don't see any mention of the new super-speed bow, Driving me crazy waiting.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

DCH3K said:


> guess no one knows the target color options???
> That red looks sweet just wondered if there were more?


ya'll ignoring me cause Im a girl..j/k... or ya dont know?


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Site seems to be down again....As for the target colors, Im sure they will offer the typical colors.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Luckiduc13 said:


> Site seems to be down again....As for the target colors, Im sure they will offer the typical colors.


I hope they make the print larger............I had to get my glasses to read the specs!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

DCH3K said:


> ya'll ignoring me cause Im a girl..j/k... or ya dont know?


Probably because you're a girl :wink:


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Elites site is back up guys and they have they're own forum
8 members so far


----------



## muzzleblast42 (Aug 7, 2007)

*What am I getting*

I just bought a 07 elite here on AT. What should I be looking forward to. I shot a 28" and somwhere around 65lb and a arrow that is 380gr. i have never shot or eben held one of these bows before. I am a bowtech at sprotsmens warehouse and I like to shot new bows. But we always get the same stuff. And the onlt dealers in the area care The Big 3. Nothing wrong with them as I love my hoyt. But that does'nt mean there are not other great bows out there. So what kind of speed, sound and hand shock
Thanks All:wink:


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Just 1 More said:


> Probably because you're a girl :wink:


it figures....
idk lately everytime I post the thread dies like I have no friends

I really hope to get a Fire...wish they would say more about the color options(i know whiner) but I love my pink one guess I could powdercoat again... :set1_thinking:then Id shoot a Fire and Ice how cool


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

There site is so sleek. Its very professional. I kinda feel like Im looking at pieces of art when checking the bows out! Now for the speedster.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

you know I agree and the music is so soothing..kinda hypnotic like please buy me is ok you have the money you really dont need those groceries this week you need that Fire to go with you Ice


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

muzzleblast42 said:


> I just bought a 07 elite here on AT. What should I be looking forward to. I shot a 28" and somwhere around 65lb and a arrow that is 380gr. i have never shot or eben held one of these bows before. I am a bowtech at sprotsmens warehouse and I like to shot new bows. But we always get the same stuff. And the onlt dealers in the area care The Big 3. Nothing wrong with them as I love my hoyt. But that does'nt mean there are not other great bows out there. So what kind of speed, sound and hand shock
> Thanks All:wink:


At 60lbs 28inch with 335 grain arrow I got around 298...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Dugga Boy said:


> Beautiful bows.
> 
> Finally a fast bow for long DL.
> I just wonder why the XL isn't available up to 100# like it's shorter brother.
> ...


Just heard from Kevin, says he could build a 90#er for ya with what they have got or custom order the 100#ers. Different deflection than the syn xtreme.
Also said he'd build a 90 and shoot whatever arrow weight you want at your DL to give you a speed/KE idea. Pretty nice offer I thought!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

L-train said:


> Just heard from Kevin, says he could build a 90#er for ya with what they have got or custom order the 100#ers. Different deflection than the syn xtreme.
> Also said he'd build a 90 and shoot whatever arrow weight you want at your DL to give you a speed/KE idea. Pretty nice offer I thought!


Thank you very much for your effort.

You got PM.

DB


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Here's a peak of my Synergy XT


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

..


----------



## elkchaser503 (Aug 26, 2007)

i want one... but i don't have a dealer within 150 miles:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

elkchaser503 said:


> i want one... but i don't have a dealer within 150 miles:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Elite will ship directly to ya.


----------



## plowman (Sep 4, 2007)

L-train said:


> Elite will ship directly to ya.


thats all good and well, but i want to shoot before I buy from now on. and I am nearly 200 miles away from a dealer. bowtech it will remain for me.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

plowman said:


> thats all good and well, but i want to shoot before I buy from now on. and I am nearly 200 miles away from a dealer. bowtech it will remain for me.


It's about 5000 miles for me.


----------



## rzfaulknor (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anybody know what kindof price is going to be put on the new extreme xl?


----------



## dash (Oct 4, 2006)

*Xtreme xl*

The msrp in g1 camo is 789.00


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

When I look at the pictures of these 2008 elite bows, makes me feel my current bow look inferior...


is that the signal to get one????


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I was told that the Extreme XL will also be offered as a single cam. 
Just thought some people might be interested.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> I was told that the Extreme XL will also be offered as a single cam.
> Just thought some people might be interested.


Thats a negative, it was discussed on elites forum but the DL would be limited with the XL frame so no dice.
You can get the XL with Fire cams to get the DL down to 26".


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

AT edition


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*yeah!!!*

looky what my shop owner had waiting for me tonight when I got the shop!!!!


----------

